# Calibre 0.6.42; You can now edit Amazon Drm'd Metadata!



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Don't you hate it when you buy a book from an author you like at the kindle store, but because of the way the publisher wrote down the author's name- perhaps they put  the first name last, or added a comma in between? Maybe the name is in ALL CAPS or for some inane reason, they tacked on the birth and death dates of the author?

Don't you hate it when that screws up your organization, when you have your library sorted by author?

Well be aggravated no more, The latest version of Calibre, version 0.6.42 allows you to successfully edit that data to your liking!

Just add the amazon book in question you wish to change the metadata for, edit it to your hearts content, then place the file back on your kindle!

It works! 

One caveat, however. At this time, it seems that only the author's metadata can be changed, I attempted to change  Pride and Prejudice Enriched E-book, by Juliette Wells (Enriched Ebook Editor) to simply Pride and Prejudice, by Juliette Wells. Only the latter was changed.

Also, it is uncertain at this point whether or not topaz books are similarly effected.

I'm off to go fix up all the messed up author fields!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've thought about trying Calibre forever but never got around to it.  Guess I'll use this as the impetus to try it now.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Wonderful news!  I'm going to change the data to show the genre of the book...  "romance, steel daniel" or "classic austin jane"


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Does the new Calibre play well with Windows 7?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

sherylb said:


> Does the new Calibre play well with Windows 7?


Sorry, I wouldn't know, I've a Mac.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Oohhh, oohhhh, Mac compatible?  Where do I find this program?  I'm off to google...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Varin, how do you actually launch Calibre in Mac?  I downloaded it and double-clicking on it simply asks me to choose which application I want to use to open it....

EDIT>  I just realized I downloaded the PC version, but there's a Mac version too.  Let's try that out!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Are you sure?  I thought they didnt want to mess with DRM books.  Can you believe it, just yesterday I wiped the kindle and reinstalled all my books to clean everything up.  I saw the update notice and thought I didnt have time to do that.  GRRRRR! 

And calibre works fine with windows btw.  It is a brilliant piece of software.  Unfortunately some of my DRM book titles are messed up to.  Why publishers do that!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I just installed it successfully.  But I'm confused by how these things should be written up inside the program.  For example, I have two Margaret Atwood novels.  They are both listed in the directory correctly under Atwood.  But in the author section one is displayed with "Margaret Atwood" and the other as "Atwood,Margaret."  I'd like them both to say "Margaret Atwood" in the list, but to be alphabetized by the last name.  How should this be entered into calibre?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DYB said:


> I just installed it successfully. But I'm confused by how these things should be written up inside the program. For example, I have two Margaret Atwood novels. They are both listed in the directory correctly under Atwood. But in the author section one is displayed with "Margaret Atwood" and the other as "Atwood,Margaret." I'd like them both to say "Margaret Atwood" in the list, but to be alphabetized by the last name. How should this be entered into calibre?


Yep, that is the author causes me all sorts of frustrations too!!  Even though you change it in Calibre, the changes wont show in the kindle - to do with the DRM. But I think it is going to be fixed up soon.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Pushka, I just did a test in Calibre for "Anna Karenina" that was showing up under Leo instead of Tolstoy - and it worked.  You have to save a new copy of the corrected file, if I understand the process correctly.  The original remains unaltered.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I just exchanged emails with one of the Calibre developers; apparently they've fixed the issue so that in the next Calibre edition you'll be able to edit the titles as well.

@ Pushka,

You can change the author info now.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Well - if they're going to let us change titles then I'll just wait until that can happen before I start making too many changes!

But I am finding this thing tricky.  I've managed to change some authors, but not others.  I don't know what the difference is; I'm using the same format, but some of the authors are still popping up in the wrong place...  I don't know why.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

DYB said:


> Well - if they're going to let us change titles then I'll just wait until that can happen before I start making too many changes!
> 
> But I am finding this thing tricky. I've managed to change some authors, but not others. I don't know what the difference is; I'm using the same format, but some of the authors are still popping up in the wrong place... I don't know why.


It might be topaz format books...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Varin said:


> It might be topaz format books...


Their extensions are tpz, azw and azw1.

Does Calibre not support this topaz format?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

DYB said:


> Their extensions are tpz, azw and azw1.
> 
> Does Calibre not support this topaz format?


topaz messes a lot of things, apparently...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Varin said:


> topaz messes a lot of things, apparently...


That's too bad because most of the messed up authors I have are in tpz format! So as of right now I couldn't fix tpx and azw1.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

TPZ and AZW1 are both Topaz format books.  You get the .tpz extension when you download to the computer and .azw1 when you download directly to the Kindle.  Why?  I don't have a clue!!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> TPZ and AZW1 are both Topaz format books. You get the .tpz extension when you download to the computer and .azw1 when you download directly to the Kindle. Why? I don't have a clue!!


Thanks for clearing that up! I hope Calibre can break the topaz format soon!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Calibre doesn't "break" (i.e. remove DRM) from anything.  The new change in this version of Calibre will simply rewrite the metadata in the azw/mobi file, preserving the encryption in the rest of the file.  Mobi has always had unencrypted metadata, it's only the contents that are encrypted.

As for removing DRM from Topaz (or any other format), that's not a topic that should be discussed here.  It should be sufficient to say that there is no such thing as an "unbreakable" DRM.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> Calibre doesn't "break" (i.e. remove DRM) from anything. The new change in this version of Calibre will simply rewrite the metadata in the azw/mobi file, preserving the encryption in the rest of the file. Mobi has always had unencrypted metadata, it's only the contents that are encrypted.
> 
> As for removing DRM from Topaz (or any other format), that's not a topic that should be discussed here. It should be sufficient to say that there is no such thing as an "unbreakable" DRM.


I wasn't talking about removing DRM; I was discussing changing metadata (the way the author is listed for me) in the Topaz format like Calibre does with the regular azw.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, I misunderstood your use of the word "break".  I wouldn't be surprised if Kovid (or one of the others working on Calibre) were able to edit the Topaz metadata - it, too, appears to be unencrypted.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I am going to wait until the Titles can be fixed up before uploading to the kindle.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Varin said:


> Don't you hate it when you buy a book from an author you like at the kindle store, but because of the way the publisher wrote down the author's name- perhaps they put the first name last, or added a comma in between? Maybe the name is in ALL CAPS or for some inane reason, they tacked on the birth and death dates of the author?
> 
> Don't you hate it when that screws up your organization, when you have your library sorted by author?
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused. I've been changing the metadata on my Amazon books with Calibre all along? Is this new?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

DYB said:


> I just installed it successfully. But I'm confused by how these things should be written up inside the program. For example, I have two Margaret Atwood novels. They are both listed in the directory correctly under Atwood. But in the author section one is displayed with "Margaret Atwood" and the other as "Atwood,Margaret." I'd like them both to say "Margaret Atwood" in the list, but to be alphabetized by the last name. How should this be entered into calibre?


DYB - In Calibre there are two author fields. The first one, Author(s), is the way the author's name will appear in Calibre's author list back on the main page (usually Firstname Lastname). The second one is the way it will be sorted (usually Lastname, Firstname). So, for example, if you have a book by John Smith, the first author field will (probably) show John Smith, and that is the way it will show up back on the main page. However, because the second author field (Author Sort) is showing Smith, John back on the main page you'll find the book listed (if you're sorting by author) with all of the other Smith authored books but as John Smith rather than as Smith, John. It's confusing and I don't like seeing my authors that way, so I always take the time to change the Author(s) field to Lastname, Firstname order (I copy/paste from the Author Sort field.

It's confusing so, I hope I haven't made matters worse. Calibre is an excellent application, once you get used to its peculiarities.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> I'm a little confused. I've been changing the metadata on my Amazon books with Calibre all along? Is this new?


Same here, I've been doing this for about the last six months or so?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> I'm a little confused. I've been changing the metadata on my Amazon books with Calibre all along? Is this new?


Are the Amazon books you have been changing the metadata on public domain (older books) or "best sellers"? If they are public domain they may not have DRM on them and if I remember correctly from previous threads, you can change the metadata on those.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

DD said:


> I'm a little confused. I've been changing the metadata on my Amazon books with Calibre all along? Is this new?


Before you couldn't change the info on Amazon DRM'd ebooks.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Are the Amazon books you have been changing the metadata on public domain (older books) or "best sellers"? If they are public domain they may not have DRM on them and if I remember correctly from previous threads, you can change the metadata on those.


They were Amazon books of all kinds, public domain, best sellers, topaz. I'm sure I changed the title and author fields in metadata because I keep my books organized by author last name, first name, book title.

I can solve this, I think. I have an older version of Calibre on one of my other laptops. I'll check it out this afternoon and report back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You've been able to change the metadata within Calibre, you just couldn't have the changed data show up on the Kindle.  Many people use Calibre to organize their library.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have had a copy for a long time but didn't really use it much.
(version .0.5.5).
Upgraded to this latest and like it a lot.
Converted a couple pdfs to mobis.
nice.

Just sayin....


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You've been able to change the metadata within Calibre, you just couldn't have the changed data show up on the Kindle. Many people use Calibre to organize their library.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, OK. I see. I guess the books in question displayed on the Kindle properly and I just never took notice.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Lizzarddance said:


> Same here, I've been doing this for about the last six months or so?


You have always been able to change the metadata on Calibre, but those changes have rarely shown up on the actual kindle because of the DRM. So the original metadata has always appeared on the kindle and these are often messy and poorly done. Commas where they couldnt be etc, so the home page never looked properly catalogued.

As Betsy just said.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Calibre 6.43 is now available.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the note on 6.43.
I just did the update - will try to figure out what the improvements are later.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The improvements are that you can fully edit the Title and Author.  I have changed some of my very long titles, and also removed authors middle names, and now the home pages look and sort way better.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Pushka said:


> The improvements are that you can fully edit the Title and Author. I have changed some of my very long titles, and also removed authors middle names, and now the home pages look and sort way better.


Pushka, did you have to make the changes to a new copy of the book, and then upload that copy back to your Kindle? Or were you editing the original Amazon book file?

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I may have to get calibre now if I can edit the title and author...


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

So this means it is possible to put a three letter genre designator in front of the title and tada! a new way to sort.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Using Calibre, I deleted all my books off the kindle, but saved them as a backup to my hard drive.  Then in calibre, did all my editing etc, saved a new catalogue, changed the author name of the catalogue to AAAA so it always appears as the first book on the home page, saved this calibre library again, then reloaded it all back onto the kindle.  This is what I asked one of the creators of Calibre (GRiker) and he said that was the cleanest way to do it.

Someone in the Amazon forum also suggested using ZZZ as part of the author's name for those books you have read, so they are always at the last page of the home screen.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Pushka!  I'll have to try that soon!


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Pushka - did you have any notes or highlights in your books?  Were those maintained when you deleted and reloaded the books onto the Kindle?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

No - no notes or bookmarks - that is a valid point, they will be deleted if you what I have done.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Using Calibre, I deleted all my books off the kindle, but saved them as a backup to my hard drive. Then in calibre, did all my editing etc, saved a new catalogue, changed the author name of the catalogue to AAAA so it always appears as the first book on the home page, saved this calibre library again, then reloaded it all back onto the kindle.


How do you save as a catalogue?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

mom2karen said:


> How do you save as a catalogue?


In the Convert ebook tab (third from left), click the arrow and you will see the option to 'create catalog of books in calibre library'. Select that and it will do it automatically.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

I just loaded Calibre this past weekend and I'm still coming to grips with it - as an organizer for the few titles I had on my kindle it works fine - and I was most impressed with it's ability to grab RSS feeds and drop them down to my Kindle for me - I'm ashamed to admit it, but I didn't pick up on the RSS technology - I tried it a few times, but never found anything worth reading on a daily basis. 

This time around I found not only my local paper (NZ Herald) but also the New Scientist and the initial headlines suggest that these are keepers. 

I haven't yet figured out how to use the library function -- everything just piles into the one library -- I agree with the flasing red crawl signature - Folders would be just great.  My Kindle came with 2 DVD's full of public domain books (some 30,000 titles I think) and even though the Kindle can't hold them all, it would be nice to be able to organize the large number it can hold into logical groups. 

Haven't tried editing the metadata yet, but I will -- a routine that provides initial caps where they are needed (like the excel "proper" function) would also be great. 

  -- Tbb


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Does the new Calibre play well with Windows 7?


I didn't see if this was answered or not. Its running fine on my netbook running Win 7.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d said:


> I didn't see if this was answered or not. Its running fine on my netbook running Win 7.


Thanks!! I think I will download Calibre onto my new laptop (xmas present!) tonight. Sounds like it will do everything needed now.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Great news


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> In the Convert ebook tab (third from left), click the arrow and you will see the option to 'create catalog of books in calibre library'. Select that and it will do it automatically.


Thanks! I found the tab and will try it soon.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Does the new version do anything with Topaz?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

One of the developers said you SHOULD be able to edit topaz titles.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Varin said:


> One of the developers said you SHOULD be able to edit topaz titles.


I just tried one topaz title and it didn't work. (Of course it's possible that I'm doing something wrong! But the regular format works fine...)


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Cool - thanks for the news - haven't played with the editor yet, but hope to get into it shortly. 

                    - Tbb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I was able to edit 2 new topaz books I downloaded yesterday!  I was trying to find this thread last night so I could update it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I was able to edit 2 new topaz books I downloaded yesterday! I was trying to find this thread last night so I could update it.


Really? I tried a couple of titles and it didn't work! Could it be a PC vs. Mac thing? I'm using a Mac...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

And today I had a topaz that wont let me change it. Sigh.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

So it will do every other topaz?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Goodness knows which topaz it will do - there are several that were changed (12 or so) and I think perhaps three that arent?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I had 11 topazes - and none of them worked in Calibre!  I couldn't change metadata on any...


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't tried topaz yet, will try.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Calibre is now at 0.6.44 and note a couple of new items

Experimental support for conversion of CHM files [0.6.44]
"Conversion and reading of metadata from CHM files is now supported. This feature is still experimental, with more testing needed. Building from source on linux now requires chmlib."

Experimental support for fetching annotations from the Kindles [0.6.44]
"calibre can now fetch annotations from your kindle and put them into the comments field. To fetch annotations, click the arrow next to the 'send to device' button and select 'Fetch Annotations', with your Kindle connected."


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

There's a new update out and it fully supports topaz!  Yay, I was able to change the metadata on all my topaz titles and now all the books on my Kindle are lined up correctly!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Grrr, I tried again unsuccessfully this morning to fix ALL my tpz but didnt update first!  Sigh.  Will do it all again.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Grrr, I tried again unsuccessfully this morning to fix ALL my tpz but didnt update first! Sigh. Will do it all again.


Bummer!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, so I redid all my authors on the topaz and yes, they all appear correctly now. Still working on a couple of titles but things are way better. 


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe it's because I have a huge 16 GB SD card in my Kindle1, but when I hook up the Kindle to Calibre, it gets hung up trying to read the Kindle...sigh.

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Betsy, my god, that is a lot of books!  Your kindle must be very heavy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the SD card itself isn't full, I only have about 600 books on it.


Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I just noticed in Calibre (in the window where metadata can be changed) that there's a field called "Series."  Is this so I can arrange books in a series in order?  So for Charlie Huston's Hank Thompson trilogy I can type in "Hank Thompson 1" and "Hank Thompson 2" and "Hank Thompson 3" - and they'll arrange in that order?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I usually enter the series info when doing the metadata page. I then sort by series to get them in the correct order and then author sort and produce the catalogue so it is all nice and ordered.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Is this only in Calibre or does it work on the Kindle too?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have both a Kindle 2 and a DX, plus Kindle for PC. All my books so far are bought direct from Amazon. On the two Kindles, the title sort works correctly (with 'a', 'an' and 'the' ignored) but the author sort is incorrect with some listed by first name and some by second. *However, in Kindle for PC the author sort IS absolutely correct*. This suggested to me that the metadata is correct or is not the only problem with author sorting on the Kindle - a problem with the software maybe?

Still, I did try using the new version of Calibre to amend the metadata and it did appear to be incorrect but the books still didn't do the author sort correctly on either of the Kindles when I loaded the amended files.

It seems everyone is having different experiences with this problem.

Since the metadata is non-DRM'd I'd like to see on Kindle for PC (or even directly on the Kindle) the ability to amend this to suit your own preferences and then sync with all devices on your account. I suspect this will be at the bottom of a very long list of requests that Amazon are trying to deal with.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

You need to be sure that when setting up the metadata that every author is correctly inserted - in both the author field and the sort field. I do surname, first name in both fields. Whenever a book doesn't sort properly in the latest version it is because there might be a random comma for example, that hasn't been deleted for instance. In order to get the correct metadata onto the kindle, you have to delete the old book first from the kindle then reload the corrected version.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Pushka said:


> You need to be sure that when setting up the metadata that every author is correctly inserted - in both the author field and the sort field. I do surname, first name in both fields. Whenever a book doesn't sort properly in the latest version it is because there might be a random comma for example, that hasn't been deleted for instance. In order to get the correct metadata onto the kindle, you have to delete the old book first from the kindle then reload the corrected version.


I have tried to be precise when amending the metadata, as you say it only takes a comma out of place to mess things up. That aside, it still doesn't explain why the_ unaltered _ files, without exception, sort correctly in Kindle for PC. Fortunately I don't have enough books yet for it to be unlivable with - it's more of an irritation/conundrum at the moment.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I was able to eventually sort out all of my "author" problems. Since the most recent Calibre update a couple of weeks ago they're now properly listed in the Kindle. And like Pushka I enter _surname, first name_ in both author fields. This works for me.

But putting in series numbers didn't sort them in order in the Kindle.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DYB said:


> But putting in series numbers didn't sort them in order in the Kindle.


No, but when you go into the Catalogue created by calibre, (which I keep on the kindle too) the order will be correct. So just a quick check and go to the right book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

As near as I can figure, here's the deal on the author/title workings in Calibre:

Scenario 1. If the author is put into the original Mobi file correctly (according to the MobiCreator instructions) as "Lastname, Firstname", then the Kindle will sort it correctly and Calibre will import it as "Lastname, Firstname" into both the Author and Author Sort fields in Calibre.When the ebook is sent to the Kindle or written to disk, the info will remain that way (i.e., it will sort correctly on your Kindle), _assuming you haven't changed the default settings in the Mobi Output page.
_
This may be the desirable scenario for you.

Scenario 2. If, however, the author is incorrectly entered in the original file and gets sorted by the first name on the Kindle, then it gets imported into Calibre as "Firstname Lastname" into the Author field, and as "Lastname, Firstname" into the Author sort field. When the ebook is sent to the Kindle or written to disk, it will still sort by "Firstname Lastname" (i.e., it will not sort correctly on your Kindle), _assuming you haven't changed the default settings in the Mobi Output page._

You can change the way the name gets written to the Kindle or to disk by changing the Mobi Output setting (in the Convert E-Books tab). Just check the box labeled "Use author sort for author". Calibre will then write the name as shown in the Author Sort field. Then Scenario 2 will then generate an ebook that sorts correctly on the Kindle.

Please note that when you change any metadata in Calibre you are not changing the actual ebook you have imported. You are only changing the data in the index file of Calibre. It will write the new data to any file sent to a Kindle or saved to disk, but the original file stored in the Calibre system will always have the original, possibly incorrect data in it.

Both Scenarios 1 and 2 can result in the author being written back to the Kindle in the correct form so as to sort by Lastname. The only practical difference between the two methods is that Scenario 1 will result in the author being shown as "Lastname, Firstname" in the Author field in the Calibre list of books (sorted by Lastname), and Scenario 2 will result in the author being shown as "Firstname Lastname" in the Calibre list of books (also sorted by Lastname). It just depends on how you want it to appear.

This problem could have been avoided had Calibre been set up to interpret the embedded author name in the format specified by the Mobi instructions, but for some reason it wasn't. Water over the bridge, though. It may be a hangover from the way that other ebook formats store metadata. The Kindle/Mobi format was a latecomer to Calibre, it was originally written to support only Sony formats. In fact, the first version I got didn't support the Kindle.

Personally, I have my system set to show the author as "Firstname Lastname" in Calibre and sort by "Lastname, Firstname". I have the box checked to write it correctly upon sending to Kindle or disk. I might prefer Scenario 1, but I have too many books set up for the other method to even think about changing now unless there was a script for it.

It's all a bit confusing, but I think I've figured most of it out, at least so it gives the desired result for me. There are still several minor points I'm going to verify when I work up the enthusiasm for it.

Mike


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Most of the books can't be converted to mobi because of the drm so does the above apply to azw books?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Most of the books can't be converted to mobi because of the drm so does the above apply to azw books?


I don't know. Preliminary testing seems to show that it doesn't make any difference which way author names are entered, they get written out correctly. But I'm not prepared to offer this as fact yet. I'll have to wait until the next time I buy a book from Amazon and do a clean run-though. There may be some intelligence built into the handling of azw files.

Mike


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, so when you say converted, you mean just changing the metadata around, and not converting files to mobi.  I can do the former with azw files in Calibre, but cant convert them to mobi as the developer wont allow messing around with the drm.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I don't know. Preliminary testing seems to show that it doesn't make any difference which way author names are entered, they get written out correctly. But I'm not prepared to offer this as fact yet. I'll have to wait until the next time I buy a book from Amazon and do a clean run-though. There may be some intelligence built into the handling of azw files.
> 
> Mike


It makes sense though, what you say.


----------

